# Is this Vole Damage?



## Huntsw1 (Jun 3, 2021)

I am near Indianapolis and have a ten foot track where the grass just pulled out with no effort. Is this vole damage? If so what do I use to get rid of them or prevent them from spreading?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Voles / Moles / Gophers / etc all tunnel underground. Some for food, others for passageways... but the best way to tell which rodent it could be is to find the tunnel entry. It'll tell you a lot about who is responsible and how to attack the problem.

Voles are herbivores and will tunnel in & around plants (hostas, etc) to gnaw on their roots, etc. Moles are carnivores, looking for worms / grubs. Gophers I have no clue about. As far as how to get rid of them? Traps are the best and most assured method.

In the meantime accept that they're aerating your lawn for you.


----------



## Huntsw1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Could not really find the entry point. The tunnel has not spread anymore. Definitely seen an uptick in earthworms on the sidewalk


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Huntsw1 said:


> I am near Indianapolis and have a ten foot track where the grass just pulled out with no effort. Is this vole damage? If so what do I use to get rid of them or prevent them from spreading?


Is it possible someone rode a bike over this area when wet?


----------



## Huntsw1 (Jun 3, 2021)

I never thought about that. Maybe . The path is a little odd outside the photo. It was so weird to see the grass just fall out


----------

